# Feederism Today



## HeatherBBW (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm finding that lots more younger people are owning their feedee/feeder fantasies whereas when I was growing up and also amongst the Dims crowd it was very much considered racy or had urban myths attached to it where guy meets girl, guy fattens up girl, guy leaves girl helpless to fatten new girl, and so on. 

I'm curious if this is because more FAs and fat girls have exposure to the fat community and can explore fat fantasies and discussions whereas someone like me had very little to identify with as I grew up. 

Anyhoo, just a couple of things I thought might be interesting to discuss.


----------



## Tad (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree that there has been a big change, at the very least on fat related web sites. I remember when Dani (BBWQT) started the single forum board which eventually led to these forums—I think it might have been in ’97 -- there was a LOT of anti-feeder sentiment on it. She eventually added the &#8216;Weight Board’ for such discussions, but so virulent was the condemnation of feeders by some that when I first posted on the Weight Board I used a different user name, to avoid the risk of getting shunned on the main board. (I got over myself after a little bit &#8211; but it really did feel like admitting that you were interested in weight gain could make you a pariah). Now there are quite busy sites which explicitly accept feederism. 

On the other hand, a lot of sexual stuff is a lot more open than it was twenty years ago. I don’t know if feederism is much different from other kinks in how much more openly it is discussed by some of the younger generation?


----------



## agouderia (Feb 10, 2016)

It probably has a lot to do with knowledge about how wide-spread all sorts of kinks are in general - and that is the acheivement of about 20 years of internet.

In the pre-internet age the majority of people with non-mainstream, socially approved interests/fetishes/preferences/whatever never met anyone who shared this in their real life. This often made them feel like real freaks and led to repressive behavior.

The internet allowed them to explore their personal inclinations, find out more about these, meet kindred spirits and in effect come to terms with the fact that their 'thing' is just one of many thousands of charming aberrations human nature has to offer. And thats it's okay to have these personal kinks and express them.

Especially since in the scale of deviations that have their niches in the internet, feederism actually is on the harmless side.

For me personally it was a mental liberation to find out I am not the only FFA on planet earth and being able to connect with others, also totally normal women who felt the same way I do. 

Another aspect, apart from the internet, is that women today are more likely to refuse victimization. Taking on roles as a woman is also more of a conscious choice, not so much something you let yourself be forced into.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't know about all that but Heather your still hot&#128525;&#129299;


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 13, 2016)

I definitely think it's exposure. Just like with Dims helping FAs realize they are not alone. I am always a fan of people doing what makes them happy.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 15, 2016)

There are more people experimenting or willing to try it openly with others publicly behind closed doors. Though to me; it appears most are doing it for short periods of time (while on dates/time off) or have set limits of 30-50lbs before reaching a cutoff point. 
Those who are deeply into it and change their lives around as a result, or taking it to the extreme whether scooter or homebound and beyond appear to still be ostrasized in my opinion.
You're Right (Original Poster), it is more accessible for others to identify and see where their desires truly lie as opposed to the days of alt.fatsex, the original Dimensions Weightboard and AOL Chatrooms and others 2 decades + ago. It's just that it seemed more people were truly into it back then; what I mean is that you didn't have so many who were on the fence or mainly considering it because they are lonely and want attention as opposed to having those true feelings. Plus, its so profitable for others to 'participate' and jump on the bandwagon now as opposed to being fitted for a straitjacket and rubber walled room back then.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've only been part of this community for a few years now, so I don't really know what it was like a decade or two ago. I kind of came across it by chance, but it was fairly easy to find. I'll have to say that I would have most likely never gotten into gaining and feederism or even known it existed if it wasn't for Dims and other sites like it. I would count myself as one who would have slipped through the cracks and lead a completely different life these last few years had I not found it on the web as easy as I did. Anyone else have a similar story?


----------



## BigFA (Feb 16, 2016)

agouderia said:


> It probably has a lot to do with knowledge about how wide-spread all sorts of kinks are in general - and that is the acheivement of about 20 years of internet.
> 
> In the pre-internet age the majority of people with non-mainstream, socially approved interests/fetishes/preferences/whatever never met anyone who shared this in their real life. This often made them feel like real freaks and led to repressive behavior.
> 
> ...



I fully agree with agouderia's perspective above from a male standpoint. Growing up I wondered if I was the only one who felt turned on by feeding, weight gain and growing fat. Discovering Dimensions, first in print form, and then online was a revelation and so reassuring that there were so many others who shared these desires, fetishes, preferences, or whatever you want to name it. This lead to me exploring other internet links and boards. I find it wonderful that the weight gain/feeding/fat community can share our thoughts, point-of-views and fantasies in so many different forums. And to AmyJo's point, my life too might have been different had I not discovered the extent of this wonderful, sharing community.


----------



## youngnintogaining (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't think it's any coincidence that the number of people that are into what we are has increased as the Internet has become more mainstream. I can't help but feel however that % wise the number of feeders and feedees in the community is probably close to the same as it was in the infancy of dimensions. The size of the community, no pun intended, is much bigger than it was, but watching the feed on Feabie, I see that the mindset of the community as a whole is still negative towards the fetish. 

As a resident 13-14 lurking on these sites, with the exception of yourself, Betsy, Gina,Carolyn Owens and Kelligrl, there weren't that many feedees that were willing to put themselves out in the open to the possible criticisms from the rest of the community. That is a testament to you for being willing to do that. Sure there were others that catered to the fantasy, but as for those that were actually into it were few and far between. That seems to also be the case in the current paysite community as well. More power to those girls that play that fantasy up. 

I guess I typed all that up to say that the guys and girls that are actually into the fetish now feel comfortable because of A. the ground work that you ladies put in and B. the strength in numbers from the exposure through both the actual feedism community's exposure as well as the paysite community. I would like to think that even throughout all of the in-quarrels that some of us may have had inside the community, we would still have each other's backs in the face of criticism of others.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Feb 22, 2016)

Heather,

For many years, I felt I was alone in the world, thinking my love of Fat and weight gain was abnormal. I discovered Dimensions, Heather, Kelligirl etc. and was so glad to find out I was not alone. There are so many Fat positive sites now. I think it allows more an more people to interact with similar people. When I grew up, Big people Male & Females were treated poorly and undesirable. We felt like mutants. I am happy for people today. One great site is Big Cuties, Thanks Heather!!


----------



## sc_fa (Apr 4, 2016)

It's definitely a great time to be a feeder. In the 90's when I visited the old feeder.com site, at any given time there might be one woman who admitted to being a full-fledged feedee. I don't remember them having pictures at all.

Now you have beautiful skinny girls in their 20's who openly admit to being feedees and are happy to share their gain with the world. And you have beautiful plus-size feedee models competing to see who can get fatter and earn a greater share of the market. I'm not always a big fan of free market results, but in this case "the invisible hand" is definitely contributing to an outcome that I like.


----------



## Artflsoul (Apr 6, 2016)

I was born about 30 years too soon.


----------



## joey86 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah I think your right, things seem to be accepted alot more now... Which is great... Better than 15 years ago


----------



## Enplumpen (Jun 9, 2016)

I came into feedism around 2002, back when some of the alternative sites to dims were popping up. For a long time there wasn't much outside of a few blogs and the dims forums.

Honestly, I think Tumblr and Twitter would be the biggest contributors to people getting into it en masse recently. Especially through the body positivity communities, which likely lead people down the rabbit hole of finding others with the kinks.

Even the model scene has greatly changed, I think I got into stuff a year or two before BigCuties started, which I feel like was a huge watershed moment for BBW and Feedism content that wasn't explicit porn. I think that helped a lot of young Women realise that the being bigger does not mean undesirable. Likely also contributed to Women finding that it's okay to love being bigger and wanting to be bigger.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello Heather. I have to concur with the majority opinion here that the spread of internet has opened pathways to acceptance of all kinds of social interaction and behavior that didn't even exist in the 1980s. While one could argue these proclivities have always been with us and there is nothing new under the sun, the internet and communications revolution have made it possible for even the smallest niche of kink to find its place into the spectrum of Human sexuality - and lo and behold, it isn't such a minor point after all! there are far more individuals interested in Fat Appreciation and all its attendant derivations than we thought; that is, we are not alone! Witness the absolute revolution in representation of Lesbian/Gay/Transgender as "communities" rather than the dark denizens of the closet they were 30 years ago. 
Feeder/Feedee lifestyle has certainly benefited from riding those coattails - and you can proudly claim your inheritance as a pioneer in that revolution. (Yes - I am old enough to remember you in those early days, when print copies of BUF and BULGE were the first mainstream representations of what was then just another sub-culture lurking in the shadows, before DIMENSIONs took that next step into the online unknown.)


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Sep 5, 2021)

HeatherBBW said:


> I'm finding that lots more younger people are owning their feedee/feeder fantasies whereas when I was growing up and also amongst the Dims crowd it was very much considered racy or had urban myths attached to it where guy meets girl, guy fattens up girl, guy leaves girl helpless to fatten new girl, and so on.
> 
> I'm curious if this is because more FAs and fat girls have exposure to the fat community and can explore fat fantasies and discussions whereas someone like me had very little to identify with as I grew up.
> 
> Anyhoo, just a couple of things I thought might be interesting to discuss.


I had never heard of Feeder/Feederism before looking her. I can understand the symbiont relationship. of a the feeder side. She or he wants to be of ample body and they need each other to achieve this. Someone to push/encourage the extra down after the feedee wants to stop. But once she or he reaches giant size it is over. Project over. Reset and go again.
If you want something permanent then there has to emotional attachment rather than opportunity taken.


----------



## captainawesome (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow, hadn’t been to Dims in a while and hadn’t checked Weight Board in a long time. What a great thread to stumble onto, posted by an OG, lol!

not an expert, not actually in a feeder/feedee relationship, but for sure into BBW’s and SSBBW’s. Just casual observation that also may be a factor…more fat people! Few months ago met a friend of a friend and thought wow, she’s probably 40lbs heavier than photos I saw of her few years ago. Met her new husband and when they were dancing he talked about her ass in front of us (it was big), he said maybe she could gain a few more pounds for her BBW butt. No one batted an eye. She’s maybe 200, not huge, but everyone acted normal at his comments. She said “maybe just a few more” and winked.

A couple other friend of a friend connections, met at a bar two years ago and they said we’d better get that back booth before place gets packed. But get a chair. They were looking out for their friend running late, easily in SSBBW category. But no one in the bar looked down on her or gave mean looks. She was college age and had a huge double belly and arm rolls, wore sleeveless shirt. I think just 20 years ago she’d never get that kindness.

so we may have more acceptance, combined with what you guys (5 years ago, lol) posted above on just knowledge thanks to internet and it’s the perfect combination. Oh, and more beautiful fat people,in general.


----------



## captainawesome (Oct 6, 2021)

And any chance of another set and video update @HeatherBBW ? 

Just stumbling onto this thread means I’ll check if the old desktop will fire up. I probably need to join your site one more time for the memories…one of the first sites I’ve ever joined. Thank you for BC, it has literally been the only light in the tunnel for some FAs going back nearly 20 years.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Nov 6, 2021)

I remember when I was a young and budding FA (circa 2001-2002) I figured out I was into bigger women by visiting Donald Trull's site www.lardbiscuit.com. For now the site is down while he rebuilds/refurbishes it but he can also be reached on Deviantart ( Lardmeister - Hobbyist, Digital Artist | DeviantArt. ). I followed his site, which led me to Fantasy feeder and then from there it led me to Dimensions (and the amazing art of Ned Sonntag). I don't think that necessarily there are MORE people nowadays who are FA, I just think that the ones who are fellow FAs have been more willing to come out of the woodwork so to speak. There are a lot of psychology studies in the modern world that say that the preference for bigger women is still a very small minority, but I often wonder about the research studies those scientists do. I wonder about the methodologies they use to conduct those tests, because even though things have become a lot more open in recent years, there's still a lot of shame that's directed at both overweight people as well as FA/FFAs. I think people are alot more willing nowadays to voice their opinions on what they actually find attractive, but I also think proportionately so those who don't find fat attractive have become more vitriol over time, because they realize they're fighting a war they know they can't win.


----------

